# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Sex with an ex-boyfriend.

## haleakila

A few weeks ago, I had a dream that my ex-boyfriend and I were having sex. There were a lot of differet things in this dream, and I can remember it perfectly. I want someone to tell me what it REALLY means.  ::hrm::   ::help::

----------


## Burned up

I believe that we as humans are naturally drawn to merge with each other (as we were before we were born and in some ways for a while after) and that sex is the nearest we can get to merging with someone.

Often people report that it wasn't the sexual excitement itself that was the overwhelming feeling in the dream but rather the feeling of being one with someone and how natural that seemed.  If that was your experience, then I think you're fantasising about your earliest memories but as you don't have real memories (only feelings etc) of those times you replace them with more familiar memories.  In this case, what the dream doesn't mean is that you want your boyfriend back.  Indeed many happily married people dream of sex with people other than their husband/wife.

On the other hand if the dream was mainly about excitement then it could well be that you wish for him (or someone like him) to be your sexual partner.

In both cases, the dream represents a wish.  The difference is what your feelings were, as these give bigger clues to what buried in your unconscious.

----------


## Xena

i like how you dont tell us any details except that you were dongin it with your bf... and then expect me to tell you what it really means... what is the reason for this... were you going to send it to us later? well ill tell you what your dream means either way... it means you miss getting down and dirty with your ex..  ::hump::

----------

